

Rate my startup: Yahoo! Pipes on steroids - zubairov
http://elastic.io

======
tfennelly
Really slick interface Renat and friends.... you guys have done a lot of work
here in a very short space of time!!

~~~
zubairov
Thanks Tom! As we switched from Java to JavaScript it gave us incredible boost
in productivity. And also staying on the shoulders of giants like node.js,
twitter bootstrap speed things up allot.

